# nausea to hunger to early satiety to feeling starved....



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

It seems like I'm either so queezy I can't eat, or when I do eat I get full really fast, or I feel like I'm starving and it feels like I haven't eaten anything even though I've had a full meal. >







A week ago I could barely eat a thing before feeling totally full. Tonight I ate a big dinner and still felt hungry, so I ate a little more. Now, an hour later, I'm nauseated again and have slight heartburn. I still feel slightly hungry but I know I can't possibly be. Hungry and naseated? Full but not full? Does anyone have any idea what I'm talking about or am I just totally screwed up here? This all started in about February with massive gastritis and heartburn. They tested me for and then treated me for H pylori. Ever since then I still feel weird (as described above), although most of the gastritis is gone. I never know when I wake up what kind of day it will be. A food day? A non-food day? What's worse is that at work I will suddenly (and I mean SUDDENLY) feel sooooo hungry and my stomach will just growl and growl. I'll try to eat crackers but it feels like my throat doesn't want to swallow them, and then my stomach kind of turns over and I feel queezy. By the time lunch rolls around I'm too nauseated to eat. Today I forced down my sandwich and some water and felt like it sat there all afternoon. I can't burp so I can't even do that to alleviate the bloaty feeling. And then I get home tonight and tell myself to eat a nutritious dinner and suddenly I'm ravenous and a whole cup of brown rice plus chicken and veggies doesn't satisfy? I don't get it! And now it feels like it's sitting there again, and I still feel a little hungry, but then also quite queezy! Is this an ulcer???? My PPO still hasn't approved my referral to the GI doc to get scoped again...I wish they would hurry up because this is freaking me out. I have had IBS since 1993 and have never been like this before. Any insights anyone?


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

WD, I can't reply much as my laptop battery is about to conkout, but I just wanted to let you know it's not just you, I'm exactly the same, although to be honest with me I think it's because I'm on Remeron and I have CFS. But no, you're not crazy, unless I am too (most probably!!







------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2001)

WD,I know what you are talking about... Sometimes i nearly don't eat for a whole day although i feel hungry, just because i am nauseous. Sometimes, I have huge meals and find myself still eating at midnight.. It's quite the same pattern. Big hungers happen in the evening. I have these nausea weeks, and the heartburn weekends. And aah... the *** lunchtime sandwich which makes you feel like you ate two kilos of stones. You are not alone, WD !take careSteph IBS-D


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

No, no insight - but I have similar symptoms (plus a bladder infection that won't go away). It's so distressing! Sorry you are feeling so badly, but I wanted to let you know you are not alone (and, remember, I was treated for the H.P., too, a few months ago).


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I have that, too, except my pattern is to be more hungry in the morning, and feel better after lunch.I don't get very much nausea, but the other symptoms you mention are exactly like mine. I used to eat twice as much as other people because of those profound hunger pangs.The only thing I can suggest is that you have similar causes to mine? The pain I thought was acid in my stomach is actually mostly gas. I figured this out when my new doctor suggested I try Gas-X, and it helped me more than acid meds. Then we figured out I'm lactose intolerant. That was a year ago, and avoiding dairy or using lactaid helped, but my symptoms didn't get completely better.I was still being treated for acid reflux, and that got so bad I went to the hospital, but all my tests were normal. Then I researched IBS and began eating the recommended diet, and that helped a lot, but I still had pain in the morning. Then I saw a thread about fructose intolerance and put together the pain I get from fruits and juices with that, and now I'm experimenting with a sugar and frucose free diet and probiotics. (I had always eaten sweet food in the morning) This is helping a lot more, and I think I might become normal soon. So what I can suggest is that if you're not already avoiding dairy, try that. If you're not avoiding fructose (fruits, juices, juice-type drinks, sodas, table sugar, honey, corn, and orange vegetables), try that. There was a study posted that showed less than 10% of IBS patients studied were able to absorb lactose and fructose.Good luck. Sorry to be so long-winded.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Digestive enzymes (I use Enzyme Digestant from GNC) may help with the eat a little bit feel really full thing.I also often feel hungry after I eat and certain foods seem to bring it on, paricularly raw apples and carrots. Generally if I ignore it, it goes away pretty quickly, but sometimes eating something starchy or fatty makes that go away (doesn't have to be much).Don't typically feel nauseated, so I can't help with that.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

I often have the exact same symptoms. I spend most of the day feeling nauseated with no appetite at all. If I eat during this time, I can eat a cracker and feel as though I've eaten a 5-course meal. Then sometimes at night I feel better and become very hungry, and I can eat a regular meal. I just go with it - sip on Sprite or water or Gatorade when I'm nauseated and eat when I'm not. The nausea strikes anytime it wants, so I never know, either, whether each new day will be a food day. I just prepare for either.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2001)

Wow - I have the exact same problem. I am so hungry in the morning, but I always find that no matter what I eat, I get sick right after....but then, I am starved by lunch to the point where I eat way too much - and then I overeat and usually get pretty queasy too!I thought I was a bit crazy, but I have learned that it helps if I just eat really slowly in the morning, just grazing really - that tends to help a bit. And chewing my food really well tends to make it easier to digest.Hope that helps some!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2001)

Whoa, I get that too, but not all the time. I am totally a dinner person, and I get that weird pressurey thing too. My cousin was like this for AGES, then went to her Dr. and found out she had pernicious anemia (really low B-12 levels). I can't afford to go to the doc, so I can't get tested yet, but I will. Until then, what seems to help a little is eating half my dinner, and picking at the other half the next day. Coke seems to help too. *shrug*


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Coke helps me too! Somebody once told me that coke has some sort of electrolites (sp) that do something for nausea. I have NO idea what I'm talking about, but trust me. There is SOMETHING in coke that is really good for you if you're weak, or nauseous.He was saying that his aunt was having AWFUL fainting spells and was nauseous ALL the time. No doctor could fix her (she had this for years). Anyway, he didn't know this was happening to her, but she had a spell at work and they rushed her to the ER. She called him and he rushed over there. She told him what happened (docs were still doing test a few hours later and she was no better), and he immidiately went to a vending machine and got her a coke. Within MINUTES she was 100% better!Figure that out.And by the way, it's ONLY coke. I've tried EVERYTHING, and coke is the only thing that helps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2001)

Apparently, Coke syrup was originally invented as a stomach remedy, but it was more profitable carbonated.







Whatever, it still seems to work, and that's all that matters to me!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

wow, thanks for all the replies!I have gone back to eating like a caveman for the last couple of days (a lot of grains and veggies, very little refined foods and sugar) and am starting to feel a little bit better. Still feel a little bit gaggy but it's good in a morbid way to know I'm not alone in this. I have had to deal with nausea on and off for years but not the repulsive hunger thing. I vaguely remember being told I was "slightly anemic" as a teenager, then again during the initial tests for the IBS, then again about two years ago. I wonder if I should ask my doc about B12? Ever since this started I have had zero energy, totally fatigued, feel like I don't get enough sleep. Then I'll suddenly get a burst of energy for about 15 minutes, usually an hour or two after dinner, and then crash again.Julia, I wonder about the pains being gas because I tend to become quite gassy at night. My doc is keeping me on Nexium for the GERDy symptoms and heartburn and I will be seeing the GI doc soon to discuss possible esophageal spasms and the rectal bleeding I've been experiencing for a couple of weeks. (That's new, too! doh!) Also to scope me and make sure they got the H Pylori buggers out of my stomach lining. I'll ask him about gas pains. I have added a nighttime dose of Pepcid AC and that seems to help a little. I do seem to be more queezy in the morning, more hungry at dinner time, with heartburn in between. Go figure!Knottus, I've tried the digestive enzymes and they do seem to help a little with the brick feeling but it aggravated my heartburn so my doc told me to avoid them.Hmm, Coke? I haven't tried that. Been doing the sippin' on Gatorade, though. Lemon-Lime, yum! I've also heard that Coke used to actually contain cocaine. Yikes! And of course cannabis does help with nausea but we won't go there. I wouldn't know where to get it anyway.







Again everyone, thanks for the replies. I know you all understand that my mind is a little more at ease.







Forgot to add that I read low blood sugar will cause uncontrollable hunger in some people. I have been a little dizzy and quite thirsty lately. I wonder if I should mention that to the doc?[This message has been edited by WD40 (edited 06-06-2001).]


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I have lived with this for years. I never know when my body is telling me to eat or sometimes if it is. It's even been more extreme (off and on hunger and fullness) since I started Zoloft a year ago. There have been many times I could not tolerate any liquid. Overly sweet drinks and foods also worsen nausea for me. A coke or any soda would make me gag.I need to gain weight and try to take advantage of "hungry" days, but there are full days where my body just can't hold any more in. It can't be fixed with a single remedy because there are so many types of alternating sensations. I usually feel the most fullness and severe discomfort from noon to 6:30 PM, also when my GI tract has its least activity of the day.


----------



## Liz143 (May 2, 2001)

Im so same way too. If im not sick, im hungary. my psycologist says that i eat even though im not hungry bc im so used to being sick so my body, or my head thinks i MUST be hungry. Just a thought.xoxoxo Liz


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I have similar problems so I'll share what works for me.I get nausea, but not all that often. When I do get it, it is usually midmorning when I need to eat something. Could be a form of hypoglycemia, I guess. I also fluctuate between early satiety and feeling starved all the time. The starved feeling comes and goes, sometimes lasting a day or two and sometimes lasting as long as a month. For me, it is gastritis -- an irratation of the stomach lining. During these times, I have learned to try to ignore the hungry feeling and eat only when I actually hear my stomach growl. I also take over the counter acid reducers like Pepcid which seem to help it gastritis get better. Ginger tea sometimes helps as well. I don't think it's good to keep eating, and my experience it doesn't work anyway. I've tried... that full feeling just doesn't come no matter what I eat during these times.I'm not sure what causes that early full feeling, and I haven't had that for a while. Probably because I now eat 6 small meals a day, so generally I am never really hungry and never really full. This eating style works very well for me, my acid reflux, and my IBS.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I don't keep eating because if I do I gain weight very easily. It just seems illogical that I would still feel hungry. I do think I still have the gastritis so that could be a cause. Unfortunately, it's the sudden growling of the stomach that starts the whole hungry sessions. Then I eat and feel like my stomach is right on the verge of growling without actually doing it. If you don't have nausea from this all the time, that's wonderful. I could probably handle this whole thing a lot better if not for the constant nausea.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

WD40, you can determine easily if your pains are from gas by taking Gas-X and seeing if it helps. It's OTC. On me it was miraculous, I had had bad pain for more than a day, and I stopped at the drugstore and opened the package right in the aisle and took it. Within 1/2 hour the pain was 75% better! About Coke - all sodas contain high fructose corn syrup, and I've been avoiding them on my new diet. Before that, Coke sometimes helped me and sometimes made it worse. The night before I went to the hospital with pain I had been at a music club drinking Coke. The other drinks mentioned here, gatorade and sprite, also contain fructose or HFCS. People with fructose malabsorption problems are going to find these drinks make their pain worse, and fruit juice, well, forget about it.I wonder if the original tummy remedy coke syrup contained fructose? If not, maybe it could be re-created, it might help some of us.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

see http://home.earthlink.net/~bakerskl/History.html I believe high-fructose corn syrup is a relatively recent invention and cane syrup (sugar cane AKA sucrose) was what most of them used long ago. This history of coke lists the early stuff as having regular sugar in it.Most of them use the high-fructose corn syrup as sugar prices are higher.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Oksana (Dec 11, 2000)

Dear Julia 37, Table sugar does NOT contain fructose. It is dextrose, a simple sugar. Fruit contains fructose. Milk contains lactose, a complex sugar. The lactase enzyme breaks lactose down into galactose and glucose, simple sugars. So, if you are avoiding fructose, you do NOT have to avoid table sugar, as long as you are buying white sugar, as opposed to this stuff that Suzanne Somers is selling, which IS fructose. Or other "natural sugars like Sugar In The Raw, etc., which are fructose.As for Coke, when I was a kid in NY, we still had soda fountains where they got the Coke syrup in a vat and when you ordered a Coke they put the syrup in a glass and squirted in soda (seltzer) water from a hose that was attached to a tank of soda water. And that Coke was STRONG! Anyway, when I got the 24 hour virus (vomiting for 24 hours) my mom would send my dad to the luncheonette to buy COKE SYRUP and I would sip TINY amounts of it and it was a SURE FIRE CURE FOR NAUSEA. So, if any of you gals are suffering from morning sickness, it WORKS. Why?, I don't know. It does. Women be aware that sodas leech calcium out of your bones. My bone density doctor told me that women should AVOID sodas and caffeine, smoking and any long-term use of cortical steroids, as they all rob the bones of calcium. So, if you're drinking Cokes, take extra calcium.As for everyone's hunger syndrome. In Chinese herbal medicine it's called a FIRE EXCESS (Hot GI tract), so everything is racing through your GI tract at incredible speed. A radiologist once told me mine operates 12x faster than normal. What would take a normal colon 6 hours to process, mine went through in 30 minutes. So, you are feeling hungry because your stomach is EMPTY. I would suggest Prevacid, Protonix, Aciphex so the acid isn't digesting your stomach. Prilosec has lactose in it. And eating cooling foods. This is all Chinese herbal medicine terminology. White rice is a cool food.If you are thin and get hungry fast, start eating white rice with every meal. Brown rice has too much fiber, if you have D, that's the last thing you need is more fiber. Eat rice and you will feel full longer, it's also easy on the stomach. I put butter, soy sauce and vinegar on mine. It's quite yummy!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Table sugar is SUCROSE which is a disacchride that has one molecule of fructose and one of glucose (aka dextrose) Frutose is not just present in fruits. And fruits have sugars and sugar alcohols in them other than fructose.


> quote:------------------------------------------------------------------------Carbohydrates The diversity of dietary carbohydrates necessitates discussion of several classes of these molecules, ranging from simple sugars to huge, branched polymers. Monosaccharides or simple sugars are either hexoses (6-carbon) like glucose, galactose and fructose, or pentoses (5-carbon) like ribose. These are the breakdown products of more complex carbohydrates and can be efficiently absorbed across the wall of the digestive tube and transported into blood. Disaccharides are simply two monosaccharides linked together by a glycosidic bond. The disaccharides most important in nutrition and digestion are: *	lactose or "milk sugar": glucose + galactose *	sucrose or "table sugar": glucose + fructose *	maltose: glucose + glucose


 from http://biology.about.com/science/biology/l...stoverview4.htm K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 06-07-2001).][This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 06-07-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2001)

WD40: I have the same thing!!! I am glad to know it is "normal" per se. I will even vomit though when I get like that...not always, but sometimes. It sucks, naseousness, hungriness, bloatedness, and occasional vomiting. =( Do you experience vomiting too? Or anyone here for that matter?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2001)

I am all about the NOT vomiting. It's one of the reasons when I'm not sure if I'm hungry or not that I do NOT eat, so as to not run the risk of having something to barf up later.







And I'm slightly hypoglycemic which doesn't help matters. Yet coke still seems to help. *shrug*What kind of anti-nauseants do you use, if any?


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

If you don't want to drink soda, you can get coke syrup at drug stores.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2001)

Really? I didn't know that!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2001)

Brundlefly I am slighty hypoglycemic as well. Have you tried the hypoglycemic diet, or a high-protein,low-carb diet? The doctor has me eating hypoglycemic safe foods only as well as taking vitamin supplements. And believe it or not it has actually provided me with relief from the IBS! Not complete relief mind you, but it has definetely helped out a lot! Hope this helps you some! As for anti-naseau drugs....I haven't really tried anything except occasional tums or maalox which both work alright. But any quick relief that you or anyone else knows of would be a godsend to find out about...so please share! =)


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

It seems that all forms of sugar give me a stomach ache, including fruit, but if I don't get a little bit I get weak and light headed. Maybe I'm addicted? I tried the coke and it didn't really do anything, good or bad, except give me a little gas later. I think I will definately try the Gas-X this week. I am now back to the ew-yuck-food-I-can-barely-eat-and-get-full-fast side of the pendulum. I honestly don't know which is worse - hunger or early satiety??? Right now I feel bloated and nauseous, of course. My heartburn isn't as bad but my stomach seems more sour. My food transit time isn't fast at all. Just try taking some Pepto and time when the black stools come...there's my transit time, usually 18-25 hours for me. Once it was almost 36 hours. I think the anti-nausea liquid Emetrol is mostly sugar; at least that's what the pharmacist told me. Maybe that's why coke syrup works for nausea as well.Right now I feel so weird. Bloated, weak (total fatigue, and I even took my vitamins today), stiffness, a little bit constipated, not hunger, nauseous, dizzy. I can't stand it. I'd rather have all the lower bowel problems than all the upper gastric distress. It's way worse in my opinion, having suffered from both.







OH, and no, I've never yakked but I've felt like I needed to. When that happens I go lay very still in a dark room with a fan on me. That's the worst. If I really feel on the verge of tossing my cookies I will admit to occasional and guilt-ridden use of cannabis as nothing else helps at that point.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

The going to a dark room made the light bulb go off. It is possible that you are experiencing migraines without headaches. It happens. The nausea, dizziness, weakness, sensitivity to light, they are all symptoms of migraines without headaches. They can last from a half hour to a few days. Does this sound at all possible? I know it doesn't explain all your symptoms, but you could have more than one problem happening at the same time.Also, I forgot to mention one other thing in my previous post. My mom suffers from nausea from her fibromyalgia... she gets a pain in her neck so bad it makes her physically sick to her stomach. I was researching this for her, and I found other people with fibromyalgia and this same symptom have luck with those motion sickness wrist bands or even Dramamine. She hasn't tried it yet, but plans to. It's just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2001)

I have experienced these symptoms from the onset of my IBS, but have been magnified by ascid reflux. I find that 2 weeks I can't eat and then all of a sudden I can eat...and end up eating for 2-3 days straight. Steak, potatoes, bread, candy, cake, anything high caloric. I think it is the satrvation trigger for me. My body realizes it is feeling ok and can handle food, so instict says "eat EVERYTHING" Upsetting isn't it. I am just realy starting to deal with all this, so have no advise...but like to know I am not alone.Oh, ya. When I was pregnant my doc. had me get cola syrup from the pharmacy (no prescription, just had to ask for it) and I poured it over ice and sipped all day. Made my everything much better. Deffinatly good for nausea. At least for me.


----------



## te34resa (Sep 29, 2000)

I've got those "growly" feelings right now and have done for the past three days. I don't think they're "hunger" in my case but trapped wind that gnaws round my stomach- I can lie in bed and hear it travelling round. I know what you mean, I don't want to eat a thing when I have this, it makes me feel really weak and then I get the acid reflux too. I actually find the days I hardly eat a thing I get MORE D next day instead of less. Hope you find something that works, please let us know.


----------



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Has anyone responding to this thread about primarily having indigestion-nausea symptoms been on a lot of antibiotics in a row before these symptoms began? I had (still have some) similar symptoms (mine were very debilitating) and I'm pretty sure it was caused by the antibiotics imbalancing the bacteria in my gut...and causing a lot of problems from that in general. Just curious.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

>It seems that all forms of sugar give me a stomach ache, including fruit, but if I don't get a little bit I get weak and light headed.<I think I have the same thing. I had thought it was only fructose, but I've found I also get pains from food prepared with dextrose, so I'm wondering.A long time ago a friend told me that sugar withdrawal includes nausea, lightheadedness, dizzyness, and fatigue, but after it passed he felt much healthier. That's one of the reasons I had never gone sugar-free before, I didn't want to take the time for those symptoms.However, over the years I cut down on sugar, and I haven't had much withdrawal since I began experimenting with this sugar-free diet. I was still eating a quickbread made with molasses until this week, and I switched from starlight mints to mentos, which are made with glucose. I also found cherry-mint flavor Ricola have no added sugar. Those have been very helpful. Maybe mentos or ricola would help you with sugar withdrawal if that's what you're having.Good luck


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I feel silly for not reading this thread earlier! Let's see if I can remember all the comments I wanted to make!Sprite helps me when I'm feeling nauseated...usually I'm low on sugar, so that helps, plus I've heard the carbonation can help, too.When I first saw this thread topic, I thought of hypoglycemia right away. I have to be careful with it... I need to eat, but if I don't get food in time, I start getting nauseus...more and more so, til it's hard to eat! But at that point, you GOTTA eat, or at least have some Sprite til you feel good enough to eat.I've noticed there are some days when I have a hard time eating much, and other days when I can, and it seems like I'm eating so much! Probably making up for not being able to eat the other times.I think it was mannie who talked about migraines without headaches. I didn't know that was possible! That could explain the way I"ve been feeling lately...I've just had a slight headache, but lots of dizzyness, lightheadedness, sometimes nausea...and I was really sensitive to light Saturday when I was feeling bad, but it was also the first sunny day in a couple of weeks...I thought I just wasn't used to it!Thanks Spirit for pointing me toward this thread!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I'm finally feeling a lot better. Or at least I was until today. I ate potatoes with a lot of gravy plus chicken noodle soup for lunch and I think it's giving me gas pains. Anyway, after my last post in this thread I felt so yucky. Then I realized I really needed to eat something because I was feeling week and tried to eat some crackers. No luck, they just wouldn't go down. I remembered someone saying something about sourdough bread for IBS so I bought some (it was nice and fresh) and ate two slices with some beef bouillion broth and felt better within 15 minutes or so. After 1/2 an hour I felt like I could eat so I made some fish and rice and was able to eat it. I realized that I had been eating a lot of wheat for the last month so I cut it out completely and so far, so good. Still having heartburn and a little bit of reflux and that hard time swallowing thing but the nausea and acid and overall sickly feeling (fatigued, swimming head, etc) is nearly gone. I have an appointment with the gastro doc, finally, next Thursday (the 21st) and I will ask him about the cola syrup for nausea and maybe for a test for wheat intolerance.Oh, I forgot...I think the migraine thing is interesting since I do seem to be a little sensitive to light when I feel the worst. But my eyes have always been sensitive to light; the sun makes me sneeze if it hits my eyeball just right







. The reason I go into a dark room is because it helps me to relax, it doesn't really have anything to do with getting away from light. People tend to leave me alone if I'm in the dark; if there's a light on they'll bug me everytime!


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I've always had episodes of this, but, I have all the symptoms of you PLUS I get afraid to eat--I'm hungry but can't get it down, because I know food causes pain.Unitl they took me off laxatives I was overweight by about 5 lbs. (am only 5"1, so that's a whole size). Now, I'm underweight because this fear of eating comes on.So, WD40, there's plenty of us out here.------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2001)

I guess we all have this! I cannot eat a thing in the morning, by which I mean a hour or so after I awaken. first meal is usualy noon and then a snack, dinner etc. I can usualy eat alot but over the course of a day rather than at one sitting. I do find that a small draught of cold water in the morning can set me right for a few hours - no more than a jigger or so, though. Fast food is suicide to me, though I do flirt with death!I have long thought food my enemy. Certain food more so than others. Tea usualy fills the place of food. I once was very sick with a terrible flu - couldn't eat a bite of days and lost lots of weight. Stomach dry as a bone. I found that my "flux" did not return for quite a long time. I believe it was from this period without food. A Tabla rasa so to speak. Not that I recommend hunger strikes, but periodic fasts are not so bad. You could offer it up for the poor souls in purgatory.


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

I always thought it odd that my bowels could be in an uproar but my stomach would be screaming for more food. If I eat I will feel OK for about 20 minutes than all hell breaks loose. If I don't eat sometimes the bowels will calm down ,but boy am I hungry. What a wierd body !!!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

You know, the only phobia I ever had before getting IBS was a fear of snakes. (***shiver!***) It was only after the IBS that I developed an actual fear of food! And germs, too; I'm totally paranoid about food poisoning because that's what started this whole thing for me. I've gotten a lot better than say the first 3 years of dealing with IBS but I still get neurotic during this outrageously bad episodes.I remember hearing a sermon about fasting once and one of the points that the pastor made was that occasional fasting is good for the digestive system because it "rests" it and lets it get rid of "toxins". If I didn't get so nauseous and have such severe pains when my stomach gets empty I would gladly pass up food for a few days at a time!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

WD40, I think that's a breakthrough, that you feel much better after avoiding wheat. I think you should experiment with that - see if you get completely better avoiding it, then try re-introducing it and see what happens. I think you should do this no matter what tests show. Food allergies and intolerances often don't show on tests.Listen to your body first, everyone else second.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

About coke and nausea. Coke does settle the stomach and it's best before it becomes "coke" with carbonation. You can buy "coke syrup" in pharmacies.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

One more thought on the Coca-Cola: Back in '69 when nobody knew what IBS was, I would feel waves of pain coming, knowing I would eventually get the runs.I was 14. Who knew from caffeine back then? I found a 10 cent coke would "clear me out" more quickly.I avoid the Coke and take ginger ale for nausea.------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Ugh! Today at work we had a goodbye potluck for one of our long-time co-workers and I couldn't resist. You guessed it. I ate about 1/3 cup of fried rice and a fried chicken wing. OMIGOSH! I think it was the greasy fried chicken but my stomach feels like there's an actual chicken boring a whole through my stomach lining! Ouch! That't not the worse part, though, the worst is the waves of nausea being caused by some really funky feeling throat spasms. I am so happy I'm seeing the GI doc next week! I really didn't think I ate enough of anything to trigger such bad GERD - boy was I wrong! And I'm all out of sourdough bread! Doh! I took some chewable Pepto Bismols and now my tongue is black. I really hate that. Plus it didn't even help! The good thing is that it'll be a good 6 or 7 months before I get even an inkling of a craving for fried chicken!


----------

